
Ask HN: Is there an app that lets me share links accorss chrome browsers - fazkan
I heard of Beep a while ago that shared links using audio in a range, what happened to that. Plus there are a few apps but they are doing a whole lot more than simply sharing links, one example being pushbullet. Plus the chrome phone to app extension is also deprecated. So my question is, is there an app or an extension that lets you share links (just links!) accross chrome (not just phone to pc, but pc to pc and pc to phone)...
======
fazkan
I guess there is none....

